# Begginer bowhunter question



## BBBOMBSQUADBBB (Sep 30, 2005)

i was wondering what goodies would be good for this time of the year would be best for bowhunting in north-central minnesota? i am interested in getting some scents or a mineral plot, which are the best? i just got a darton maverick bow with terminator carbon arrows and a 4" doinker. What else can spell me success?

thanks for your time

Sawyer


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

4 inch doinker?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That's what I thought North!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Patience, shooting practice, and scent cover. Practice being quiet in an out of the way outdoor spot. Listen to yourself breath listen to your clothing when you move. make the changes you need to make yourself invisible.

Spot and stalk is a different ball game. angles of pursuit need to be learned as well as concealment. You will learn to use the terrain to camo your movement and out-flank your quarry.

Bob


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have the 7" doinker..thank you


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bragger!!! :lol:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Your right i shouldnt be bragging, I already have my "whitetail" with a nice rack. Thanks again


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

got me one of the whitetails with a NICE rack aswell fellas :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There's something to be said for the smaller bunny size racks too fellas... this is a subject I know something about :lol:


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

very true buckeye, they tend to be a little better eatin


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

2".......thank you.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Uhhh yea, your welcome :rollin:


----------



## Gilbster_460 (Oct 22, 2005)

I HAVE A 31.5 inch doinker (for tournaments) so HA


----------

